# Old Greek Grammars



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

I have Logos Language edition and they have several old grammars and textbooks on the original languages. Would these be out dated or are they still something one could learn the languages from?


----------



## Logopneumatika (Nov 24, 2008)

They ought to be fine as they are teaching you a language that hasn't been spoken in a couple of thousand years. However, some grammars are more user-friendly than others. These older ones may not be as easy to use as modern ones harnessing modern pedagogical method. So, using _only_ these grammars might not be the best idea. 

I'd strongly recommend getting William Mounce's _Basics of Biblical Greek_ (Zondervan). It is cheap and very easy to use. Also, have a look at J. Gresham Machen's grammar (now in a 2nd edition). It is very good, but also very expensive.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 24, 2008)

I actually bought the Mounce just recently although I have not done much with it.

thanks for the info.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 24, 2008)

Mounce is also good in that you can take advantage of a host of ancillary materials published by Zondervan designed to integrate seamlessly with his grammar. There are also several things available on his web site for free.


----------



## tgoerz (Dec 17, 2008)

Logopneumatika said:


> I'd strongly recommend getting William Mounce's _Basics of Biblical Greek_ (Zondervan). It is cheap and very easy to use. Also, have a look at J. Gresham Machen's grammar (now in a 2nd edition). It is very good, but also very expensive.



Machen is NOT expensive if you check Amazon's used books....also there is an excellant study guide/workbook to Machen's grammar.

His original grammar is just $9.

Amazon.com: New Testament Greek For Beginners: J. Gresham Machen: Books

Dan McCartney's 2003 edition(2nd edition) of Machen's grammar IS pricey at $49 used.

Amazon.com: New Testament Greek for Beginners (2nd Edition): J. Gresham Machen, Dan G. McCartney: Books

I have the original and like it. I'll search for the workbook.


Hmmm...the url's did not come through....just go to Amazon books and search for Machen.


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 17, 2008)

If Smyth is one of the ones included in the Logos package, you'll find it useful, I think; as a non-expert I found it very easy to use and quite well organized.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes, it's hard to beat Smyth as a quick reference grammar.


----------



## Davidius (Dec 17, 2008)

Well...I don't think classical or biblical Greek syntax have changed much in the last few years... 

Smyth is still the standard for Classics students.


----------

